# SSBS Grand Final



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Jase caught the beast from the basin, cracking fish mate .
I taught him and blue yak everything they know.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Total
1 Simon Morley 2.085	3 2.085
2 Rob Chambers 1.55	3 1.55
3 Jason Reid 1.54	3 1.54
4 Jason Price 1.3651	1.365 1.365
5 Crasey Ziebell 1.36	2 1.36
6 Shane Taylor 1.04	2 1.04
7 Jason Lambert 1.04	2 1.04
8 Carl Dubois 1.04	3 1.04
9 Josh Carpenter	0.975	2 0.975
10 Brian Rutledge 0.975	2 0.975
11 Stewart Dunn 0.95	2 0.95
12 Kevin Varty 0.93	2 0.93
13 Dave Hedge 0.845	1 0.845
14 Luke Kay 0.84	2 0.84
15 Scott Carmody 0.74	2 0.74
16 Jason Childs 0.575	1 0.575
17 Andrew Death 0.525	1 0.525
18 Steve Fields 0.405	1 0.405
19 Peter Woods 0.325	1 0.325
20 Jonathan Chen 0.295	1 0.295
21 Scott Marcinkowski 0
22 Bill Woods 0
23 Michelle Carmody 0
24 Jason Peters 0
25 Patrick McQuarrie


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have just changed bluyak's name to redyak, could one of the moderators please get on to that. (Well done Stewy you da man and a very good student)
Congrats to Jason Reid , 2 nd place. Great year for you mate. 
Also well done to Luke Kay 3rd place , another solid result. 
Thanks paddy....


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep it's true, i'm the proud new owner of a red hobie outback.
I had no expectations of a high placing after a pretty average first day, and it was kinda cool. I was really relaxed and just had a fun day on the water on the second day at the infamous shoalhaven river. Turned out to be on of the best sessions i've experienced on the river. Big bad cranky bream were moving around the shallow oyster racks in the fast flowing current. It was one thing to hook them but another thing all together to land them. Thats the style of breaming i enjoy the most.

The weigh in was really tight with Jason Reid, Luke, Simon and myself all being neck and neck with our total bags for the 2 days.

Big well done to Reidy who had an amazing year, he was the in form angler all year and took out angler of the year and second place in the grand final.
Props to squidder on "the beast" and well done to Luke for third.

Pics and write up to come.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Well done Stewy, Jason and Luke. And also congrat's on your AOY Jason, very consistent all year. Here's a couple of shots including the BIG BREAM (1.36kgs. Smashed the boaters! :lol: )

























cheers,
Cid

ps

The final table...

1	Stewart Dunn 0.95 2 1.83	3 *2.78*
2	Jason Reid 1.54 3 1.12	3 *2.66*
3	Luke Kay 0.84 2 1.64	3 *2.48*
4	Simon Morley 2.085 3 0.36	1 *2.445*
5	Carl Dubois 1.04 3 1.135	3	*2.175*
6	Josh Carpenter 0.975 2 1.09 3	*2.065*
7	Andrew Death 0.525 1 1.445	3	*1.97*
8	Shane Taylor 1.04 2 0.825	2	*1.865*
9	Rob Chambers 1.55 3 *1.55*
10	Jason Price 1.365 1 1.365 *1.365*
11	Casey Ziebell 1.36 2 *1.36*
12	Jason Lambert 1.04 2 0.3 1	*1.34*
13	Brian Rutledge 0.975 2 *0.975*
14	Kevin Varty 0.93 2 *0.93*
15	Steve Fields 0.405	1 0.495	1	*0.9*
16	Dave Hedge 0.845	1 *0.845*
17	Scott Carmody 0.74 2 *0.74*
18	Jason Childs 0.575	1 *0.575*
19	Michelle Carmody 0.485	1	*0.485*
20	Peter Woods 0.325	1 *0.325*
21	Jonathon Chen 0.295	1 *0.295*
22	Patrick McQuarrie 0.23 1	*0.23*
23	Scott Marcinkowski 0
23	Bill Woods 0
23	Jason Peters 0


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

well done to Stewie, Jase and Luke top effort guys and well deserved.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Stu, you smashed it mate! Congrats on your win, it is hard to think of a more popular or worthy winner.  Well done also to Jason for second (you have had an amazing year dude!) and to Luke for his third placing. My experience of the grand final weekend was pretty different to other years I've fished it, but I managed to achieve something I never do, which is catch a proper big bream in a comp. Anyway, here's my blow by blow account of the weekend&#8230;&#8230;

Drove down to the Bay from Canberra on Friday night and picked up Craig450, and his PA which he kindly loaned me to fish from for the weekend. When the wind came up on Saturday I sure was glad I had the PA instead of the Quest. Craig and I drove from the Bay to the accommodation BigGee had kindly organized for us in Vincentia near Jervis Bay (thanks mate). Craig and Geoff were fishing out of Geoff's tub in the 50-strong boating field. We rigged rods, talked about lures, had a delicious feed of Mexican for tea, and drifted off dreaming of full bags and screaming drags.

Up at 4am, a quick breaky, then off to the Basin. The boys headed to the ramp to launch while I headed straight to Palm Beach. When Craig and Geoff eventually arrived in the boat they informed me that their outboard had an injector malfunction - which resulted in most of their comp time eaten up by driving the boat to the mechanic, picking up a loaner boat from one of the BLF committee members (Wes Murphy - champion), and getting that on the water - I think in the end they only had a couple of hours fishing, but to their credit they picked up one fish in that time.

I headed across to a favorite bank and started throwing a few of my favorite Basin HBs, surface lures and plastics - for very little joy (a few small bream and flatties). Surface temp felt pretty cold to me. The wind got up around 11am and was gusting to 30 knots and above - pretty wild! In between gusts I snuck out and started casting a shallow HB over a drop off - as the lure neared the shallows I saw a huge bronze head emerge from the weed and inhale the lure. I immediately thought 'flathead' and tried to reef it in as quickly as possible - it took a good run, then started coming in fairly easily, but then there were a few head shakes (?!), and as it came into view I saw a silver flash! Immediately the drag was backed off, the beast was nursed out after trying to bury me in the weed, then gently, gently eased into the net with shaking arms - now that's a bream! She went a bit over 40cm fork length and 1.365kg, easily a PB for me, and it ended up being the biggest bream weighed for the whole weekend, boaters included.


















It also ended up being the only bream I weighed in the GF. Didn't manage another fish on Saturday, and had a shocker at the Shoalhaven on Sunday, none of my spots had bream, but I stupidly stuck on them way too long instead of searching for greener pastures. Caught a few flatties and midget bream, but wasn't too disappointed with a donut after the big girl on day one. Especially satisfying that I caught the big bream on a Craig450 custom painted lure - the man is a magician with the airbrush. Well done to everyone who qualified, and special thanks to the BLF committee for all their hard work throughout the season. Craig and Gee came back strongly on the second day, weighing in a full bag of 5, and finishing mid-field - which was really impressive considering their day 1 setbacks.

A couple more photos:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Sneaky bastard fish.... well done to all who made the GF. Anyone who can catch bream consistently in unfamilar waterways has my respect, except for you Stuey, you are just a freak. ;-)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Massive respect Stewie - another great result for you mate. Very well done.
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Stewie - Fantastic effort mate! Well deserved and a pleasure to witness your composure, mindfulness and pleasure in breamin' in the thick of it! I can only echo the previous comments regarding Jason and Luke's finish. Well done guys!

A big thanks to the committee who organised this outstanding comp. Nearly everyone who had the mike on the last day of the comp spoke of the commraderie experienced in this comp. A big thanks to Amy, Jim, Wes and Tracy, Chris and others who made this such an experience and who spent so much time in preparing and organising such a great event . Also like to thank the sponsors: Shimano, Lowrance, Hobie, Mako, Skeeter, Edgewater, and the rest for their contribution to a great experience.

Rob


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Great win stewie and huuuuge breambo jase. Thats awesome you pinned the biggest fish for the comp, looks cosy in the livewell.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done Jase. That must have caused palpatations once you realised what it was. 40cm to the fork. What would be your guess to the tip? I'm still trying to guage the weight of the pondage leviathons. You must have bee thinking, just one more ....

Awesome work on the lure too Fiddy. Your baby must make you proud.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Ado you can add 3 or 4 cm to the fork for the tip lenght on the bigger fish and about 2.5cm on the just legals.
Blacks have a slightly shorter tip lenght after the fork than yellowfin.

If you want to guess weights this here is a bit of a guide

30 fork = 600 gr
36 fork = 1.0 kilo
38 fork = 1.2 kilo
40 fork = 1.4 kilo

Once you get above 40 fork then the thickness will make a massive difference.

Keep in mind its just a guide, you might find a 40 fork that goes 1.2 or even 1.5.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Blueyak.

So your tip for a 47cm tip length that is very deep and fat?


----------

